# Trackdays - How not to drive!



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Some people have more money than sense and courtesy...


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Seems the video has been taken down at the driver's request.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Ahh thats a shame! Pointless post now :roll:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Not surprised he took it down, he looked a total knobhead, and dangerous.

Overtaking into bends on a trackday, and steaming past cars as they turned in, making them take evasive action.

Saw at the end that he crashed into a mcLaren later in the day...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

The video has reappeared on Vimeo...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

The driver & his mate (think it's the same person) turned up on the GTROC forum so a great thread over there


----------



## milanonick (Sep 15, 2013)

W7 PMC said:


> The driver & his mate (think it's the same person) turned up on the GTROC forum so a great thread over there


Got a link?


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

milanonick said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > The driver & his mate (think it's the same person) turned up on the GTROC forum so a great thread over there
> ...


This one probably.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/304793-r35-b ... arody.html

Nothing looks more lazy and scruffy than driving with one elbow resting on the door at any time, but on a track!!


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Link to the video


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Warranty_Void said:


> Link to the video


Lol what a fud.


----------



## tomsutton529 (Sep 16, 2014)

What a knob...

I am of the opinion that all people on a track day should hold a license, this consists of a few laps with someone they know what they doing.. Each license is logged with the car details, type, rough horse power etc. if they try to enter a track day that is full of corsa's and nova's then they get told to bugger off, also the more events they do the less they get to go on the track with less experienced people. This for me solves a few problems, amateurs dont get the piss taken out of them by some bell end in a fast as doom skyline, those people with enough credit from the bank get to take the skyline up against proper challenges.. to stop people building a fast track car and beating every boy racer round the track the original plan of BHP and skill comes into play. that way everyone can enjoy the track day and the more serious people might even get a bit of a none timed championship going...


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

This is the reason I would never go on a track in my own car with "Joe Public".

I have done a small number of laps with the TTOC where everyone on the track is known to the club and where the has appeared to be a respect for each others vehicle. Only once did I ever see a problem and it was dealt with promptly and fairly.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

I watched the video before being removed initially. 
I have 2 words : Bell and End.

He completely embarrassed himself and put others in a tricky situation by overtaking so many into braking zones - sometimes several at once into the same corner. It was quite obvious that it was only a matter of time before causing / being involved in an accident - it's a shame it was with a McLaren !

He clearly thought he was actually racing - probably to the nearest cake shop.....


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

some more track day action, with people running out of talent!


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

It's worth checking out the GTR forum link as posted above..

Very amusing. A "friend" tried to defend him (and fails). The McLaren driver that was involved in the accident also joins the forum to give his side..... :lol:

By the sound of it, the GTR driver wasn't just aggressive in the car....


----------

